# Resorts near Red-light district.



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

lol..........


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

birdhouse11 said:


> I was just wondering if you guys now any resorts that has red light district areas near them. Maybe under 1 hour drive away. I found this list: Top 10 Red-Light Districts in The World - WikiSexGuide - International World Sex Guide
> 
> Hamburg has a famous red light area. I guess Harz is like 230 km from Hamburg, so if we drive on autobahn really fast, we can make it under 2 hours. But that is too far.
> 
> ...


yeah... er..... ah.....

My friends want to know too.

Not me.

My friends


TT


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

hahahaha stoopid.

Is there even any snow in Harz? Why not fork out the extra mileage and go to Bavaria or Austria? And fuck hookers when you go back home.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> hahahaha stoopid.
> 
> Is there even any snow in Harz? Why not fork out the extra mileage and go to Bavaria or Austria? And fuck hookers when you go back home.


That... or you know, find a german gnargoyle. They must make snow carnies in Europe.


----------



## birdhouse11 (Feb 26, 2015)

timmytard said:


> yeah... er..... ah.....
> 
> My friends want to know too.
> 
> ...


No seriously. I have a girlfriend now and I have already had those years when I was interested on those kind of things. I have been there and done that.


----------



## birdhouse11 (Feb 26, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> hahahaha stoopid.
> Is there even any snow in Harz? Why not fork out the extra mileage and go to Bavaria or Austria? And fuck hookers when you go back home.


You are right, that Harz is not a good idea.
I just did some search and I noticed that Munich has a red light area and it is near the Bavaria. So I guess I recommend that. I heard it is also a great party city and cheap.

Austria may be a good option too.

I do not even know if my friend will buy a prostitute, they are just talking about the red light districts after they did see some stupid documentary. I seriously think they have no balls for that.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

birdhouse11 said:


> No seriously. I have a girlfriend now.


Pics.......


----------



## birdhouse11 (Feb 26, 2015)

Deacon said:


> That... or you know, find a german gnargoyle. They must make snow carnies in Europe.



Sorry. I was serious about this question. I googled "gnargoyle" and they look ugly bat looking things. I guess you made a joke, but I did not get it because lack of my english skills.


----------



## birdhouse11 (Feb 26, 2015)

ETM said:


> Pics.......


I do not know how to post pics in here. But just open your family album and find a photo of your mom.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

birdhouse11 said:


> I do not know how to post pics in here. But just open your family album and find a photo of your mom.


Haha nice one 
You will fit in well here


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

birdhouse11 said:


> ….I guess you made a joke, but *I did not get it because lack of my english skills.*





birdhouse11 said:


> I do not know how to post pics in here. But just *open your family album and find a photo of your mom.*


…methnks your english is just fine!

Wait for BA to chime in,…! He's our resident "Snowboard/Hooker" expert!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

birdhouse11 said:


> I do not know how to post pics in here. But just open your family album and find a photo of your mom.



Passes himself off as weak at English and a forum noob in order to draw his victim in close and then boom, head shot.


Flawless execution. LMAO


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Breck is where you need to be...........tundrawookies run rampant up in those parts. Best part..........tundrawookies pay you for a good time.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If he needed prostitutes to get laid when he was young I don't want to see any pics of his current girlfriend.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

If you can't score in a ski village then maybe you need to be punished with a week without sex.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I remember being on an forum where some older guy was asking about recommended brothels/sex joints here in Japan. He got ripped on super hard by all the regulars about how if you cant get a root in Japan you suck at life etc etc.

His comeback was brilliant; He has done the chasing girls thing. He has enjoyed the successes. But now that he is older and has money, the clubbing/dating scene and all its pretenses are just not worth it anymore. Why bother going to a club and pretend to be interested in a girl and spend money on drinks and make pointless conversation when all he wants is some sex. Time is money, and if he can pay a bit more and have it all without fuss then thats what he will do.

*note: I am happily married so i wouldnt waste either time OR money on side dishes, but his explanation seemed logical for an older single gentleman.

FWIW, since Japan doesnt really have much of a social/party scene around snow resorts, i dont think you will find red light districts near snow here.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hooters have their place in the world for sure. Its way easier to just be up front, pay your fee, get laid by your choice of chick and move on.... No fuss no muss.... Austria should get your whistle wet....


----------



## birdhouse11 (Feb 26, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> If he needed prostitutes to get laid when he was young I don't want to see any pics of his current girlfriend.


I did not need prostitutes to get laid when I was young. I only wanted to try thing with them that "good girls" were not willing to try.



Tatanka Head said:


> If you can't score in a ski village then maybe you need to be punished with a week without sex.


I have usually scored in ski villages and I have also punished myself with way longer times than a week.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

birdhouse11 said:


> I did not need prostitutes to get laid when I was young. *I only wanted to try thing with them that "good girls" were not willing to try.
> *
> I have usually scored in ski villages and *I have also punished myself with way longer times than a week.*


:tmi:








(*....YES! I am aware of the irony of my reply!!!)  :laugh:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

OK this is just getting weird now.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was gonna say that while I don't really have anything to add, this thread is chock full of win.

I would like to imagine that all my shred trips could double as sexcations. Then again girls that aren't picky kinda bum me out.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

what a concept, i believe this is referred to as 'pleasure bundling'. you could save time tho, just find a whore that can ride,take her on the mountain all day...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*i like how DD syntaxes "whore"*


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Why do you need a 'redlight district'? There are hookers everywhere.

Your ho game is weak. Try Innsbruck.

If you've got the paper... http://www.ski-bunnies.com/bunnies.html


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> *
> If you've got the paper... Ski Bunnies are beautiful companions to escort you in Ischgl, Kitzbuhel, Zermatt - or any ski resort in the Alps!*


*DAYMN!!!* _WE NEED SUMPTHIN' LIKE THAT HERE!!!_ :laugh:  :hairy:
Din't see any snowboarder babes listed in the "crassifieds" tho! :sad:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Look a little closer. Some of them ride. Just don't do yourself an injury!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

'your ho game is weak' ~* lmao*~, best fuckin quote in the history of this snowboarding forum, HAaaaaa!


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

CassMT said:


> 'your ho game is weak' ~* lmao*~, best fuckin quote in the history of this snowboarding forum, HAaaaaa!


Nope, this is still the best:



birdhouse11 said:


> I do not know how to post pics in here. But just open your family album and find a photo of your mom.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> I would like to imagine that all my shred trips could double as sexcations. Then again girls that aren't picky kinda bum me out.


Stay in South Tahoe...if you aren't winning you are losing. Them Sacto girlies are always looking to party. Worse case scenario...go to Cabo Wabo at about midnight. 

And if you wake up in love then you only fucked yourself.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

birdhouse11 said:


> I did not need prostitutes to get laid when I was young. I only wanted to try thing with them that "good girls" were not willing to try.


I didn't know there were good girls. :dunno:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Tatanka Head said:


> Stay in South Tahoe...if you aren't winning you are losing. Them Sacto girlies are always looking to party. Worse case scenario...go to Cabo Wabo at about midnight.
> 
> And if you wake up in love then you only fucked yourself.


So much truth here!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

These runs are called "Red Light District". (Now... Still thinking of hookers...? )









https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/pointsnorth/3387306358/


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The Red Light District in both cases scare the crap out of me but yet seems inviting..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> These runs are called "Red Light District". (Now... Still thinking of hookers...? )
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ekb18c said:


> The Red Light District in both cases scare the crap out of me but yet seems inviting..


:rofl4: 

All I know for sure,..? They _both_ elicit a similar physical response!!!   :lol:


:hairy:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :rofl4:
> 
> All I know for sure,..? They _both_ elicit a similar physical response!!!   :lol:
> 
> ...


Chlamydia?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Chlamydia?


Mnnnnnn,.. nooo! More like this,…..




:hairy:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I can see this getting ugly really fast..... :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> I can see this getting ugly really fast..... :hairy:


Well,.. In my original reply to neni's post? What I simply meant was that her photo of "The Red Light District" and the thought of hookers? Both caused me to flush, sweat profusely, get my heart to racing, and lastly to _really_ wish I could play on those Beautiful Peaks! 




Cumon,..? I couldn't have been the _only_ one looking at that image and experiencing a case of "Alpine Priapism??" :blink:  :laugh:



:hairy:


----------



## MrEgg (Mar 31, 2015)

Borovets in Bulgaria is supposed to be crawling with them according to some ski reviews.


----------



## birdhouse11 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Tantric and sensual massage*

I just came back from my trip and I had really good time...No snowboarding, but lots of fun, strip clubs, brothels and ladies 

I can definitely recommend this place I visited in Berlin: Tantra Center Berlin - Berlin Massage parlors - WikiSexGuide - International World Sex Guide

It was a massage center where they offered tantric massage. It was amazing!!!

Other place which was in Barcelona was this: TANTRASECRETBARCELONA.COM - Barcelona Massage parlors - WikiSexGuide - International World Sex Guide

So I guess you guys know I am really in to Tantra and Yoga stuff...I really tell you guys!! Try the tantric massage if you get a chance!!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Single mountain town girls are scary enough the way it is..............can't imagine what a mountain prostitute would look like.

#GNARGOYLE


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

birdhouse11 said:


> I was just wondering if you guys now any resorts that has red light district areas near them.
> 
> *I am not into that stuff myself, but my friends want to go to a place like that and I am asking for them.*
> .


wut? :facepalm3:


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

MrEgg said:


> Borovets in Bulgaria is supposed to be crawling with them according to some ski reviews.


I heard tha there is show girls only, or not?! :smile:


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Dr. Freeman said:


> I heard tha there is show girls only, or not?! :smile:


Found out a few years after going there that my mate snuck out the room in the middle of the night and went and banged one of the girls in some club that was there. He said it was rubbish mind. We also saw one girl who had sat on our laps the previous evening in the same gondola as us the next day with her kid. Awkward!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What is rubbish mind? does that mean the sex was no good?


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Argo said:


> What is rubbish mind? does that mean the sex was no good?


Yeah, rubbish. Sorry, I'm using my phone and typing with bad texting habits.

Apparently she just lay back like a sack of potatoes and took it. Nothing exciting, but that was probably just the girl. It was about 9 years ago we were there. I think the resort had about 20 bars, and over half were strip clubs


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

If the place had some decent terrain and got decent snow it sounds like it would be worth visiting.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> If the place had some decent terrain and got decent snow it sounds like it would be worth visiting.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


It's a good resort for beginners, or people on their first snow holiday trying to establish if they like it or not because it's so cheap. Beers and food was dirt cheap as well. But getting back on topic, I think my lapdance worked out about £3, and my mate paid about £35 to poke the girl

Was very lucky to have snow when I went. Wouldn't want to go outside of February.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Staff_Sav said:


> It's a good resort for beginners, or people on their first snow holiday trying to establish if they like it or not because it's so cheap. Beers and food was dirt cheap as well. But getting back on topic, I think my lapdance worked out about £3, and *my mate* paid about £35 to poke the girl
> 
> Was very lucky to have snow when I went. Wouldn't want to go outside of February.


riiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiiight


Ha. I said earlier we didn't find out until a few years later he had even done it. If I had known at the time I probably would have done it


----------

